# Ultra carry 2 or CDP 2 ?



## Gun Slinger

I can't decide which, anyone have any personal experience or advise to say between the two ?


----------



## Old Padawan

Pro CDP or Ultra CDP? Pro is 4" and has a better reputation.


----------



## Dsig1

CDP vs. Carry:

I carry a Kimber Ultra CDP II. Take a look at one vs. the Ultra Carry. The CDP is lighter, has an ambi safety, standard night sights and a checkered front strap. These features are either upgrades or aftermarket additions to the Ultra Carry and add up to much more than the cost difference between the two guns. I switched from carrying an XD SC9 and have never looked back. I carry both IWB and OWB depending on conditions. This gun is thin and light and carries well. I'm put a thin set of grips on it for comfort (the checkered side grips can grate your skip when carrying IWB without an undershirt). I haven't found anything else I would carry other than this gun. 8 rounds of .45 in a small, light, thin carry package.


----------



## Slowfire

I would say that it depends upon your budget. I own the Ultra Carry in all three configurations (standard, CDP and Eclipse models) but I carry the plain jane model, for no other reason than the other two are too pretty and might get scratched.


----------



## rbwomble

Ultra CDP! very accurate for a 3". Lightwieght and never a failure. Final word .............why worry, you will eventually buy both anyway!


----------



## Dsig1

rbwomble said:


> Ultra CDP! very accurate for a 3". Lightwieght and never a failure. Final word .............why worry, you will eventually buy both anyway!


Actually, if you get the CDP II first, I doubt you'll get the Carry II.

If it's the other way, I'd agree that you would get the Ultra Carry and soon you'll say, "Boy I would like tjis to be a bit lighter, with night sights, some checkering on the front strap, a stainless slide that won't show signs of wear from carrying and an ambi safety." Then you'll go out and get the CDP II.


----------



## ratrodfink

The Ultra CDP II is an absolutely awesome pistol. Right out of the box it was accurate. The only reason why I'm selling mine is I have big meat hooks and it's a little small for me. Otherwise it is a top performer.


----------



## Spokes

I have had an Ultra CDP for many years. It is not a II. I rate this Kimber right at the top for reliability and accuracy.


----------



## Jazz

I've shot both. The extra inch on the Pro CDP II is going to give it an edge on shooting comfort and just a tad more accuracy at the range. When I shot my friends Ultra CDP II, it had a tad more kick to it. 

The reason I own a Pro CDP II instead of an Ultra CDP II is that I found a like-new Pro CDP II at the gun shop. I don't think it had been fired but a few times. (absolutely pristine!) I got a great deal on it. I've truly enjoyed shooting it. 

If I were getting a 1911 to carry, it would be any of the Kimber 3" alum frame models. Why? You're encounters with the bad guys will be with in a few feet. A 3" or 5" won't matter so much. The kimber has above average accuracy anyway.

So, what are waiting for? :smt023


----------



## dondavis3

*Kimber Pro CDP II*

I chose the Kimber Pro CDP II and really like it - I added the Crimson Trace Laser Grips and both is it accurate & easy to shoot. This gun is wonderful.


----------



## Rocker

From what i understand (and what the Kimber catalog says) they are the same weight.. 25 oz. 
If you can afford the CDP get it, if not get the Ultra Carry II. They both have the same internals and shoot the same.
The extra cost is totally cosmetic. 
That being said, The CDP is a fine gun. The extras are probably worth it. Both will make you very happy. 
Look around for a deal, I have found some dealers discounting the list price $150-$200. which then is a great deal.

Check out the Eclipse model, it is all steel so its heavier but it shoots great and is supposedly a little more accurate and reliable... and talk about a looker.. Its beautiful..
Good luck.


----------



## CentexShooter

I own the Ultra Carry II. It's my EDC. Night sights and CT laser grips. My only Kimber. It's sweet! Never a hiccup.


----------



## RogerThat

I have both the kimber pro cdp II and the pro carry II. I usually carry my pro carry II at work, and I carry my cdp II when I'm not doing anything strenuous. I would say if you have the money get the cdp II. If you don't have the money, save up till you do and get the cdp II 
Its beautiful to look at, and its kimber melt package makes it noticably more comfortable than the pro carry II. Not to mention I've had no problems so far with my cdp II and I've shot close to 200 rounds. Just one failure to load once. I don't think my magazine was fully in the magwell so I usually don't count that as a problem. Just negligence on my part. They are both very nice though. My suggestion to you is. Don't take other peoples words for it. Go and look at both and go with your gut instinct, but don't buy there. Go home and sleep on it.


----------

